# Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was



## Aalkoenig (2. August 2007)

Hallo und Moin,Moin


wollte am Wochenende mit nem Kollegen, an die Ostsee.
Würde mich über Tips freuen, wo im moment gut was geht.
Reiseziel ist noch völlig offen


Gruss Aalkoenig:vik:


----------



## Truttafriend (2. August 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

Bin am Samstag auch wieder draussen. 
Wir haben in den letzten Wochen sehr gut vor Dahme gefangen.
An den Kanten zwischen Sagasbank und Schwarzer Grund bei 14 auf 17m haben wir schöne Dorsche zwischen 55 und 70cm gefangen. 
Die Wochen davor, als das Wasser noch 17Grad hatte haben wir auch noch im Uferbereich zwischen 5 und 6,5m gut gefangen. Mittlerweile ist es dort ja wieder von 20 auf 18Grad abgekühlt. Vielleicht geht ja wieder was unter Land.


----------



## burki62 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag auch wieder draussen.
> Wir haben in den letzten Wochen sehr gut vor Dahme gefangen.
> An den Kanten zwischen Sagasbank und Schwarzer Grund bei 14 auf 17m haben wir schöne Dorsche zwischen 55 und 70cm gefangen.
> Die Wochen davor, als das Wasser noch 17Grad hatte haben wir auch noch im Uferbereich zwischen 5 und 6,5m gut gefangen. Mittlerweile ist es dort ja wieder von 20 auf 18Grad abgekühlt. Vielleicht geht ja wieder was unter Land.


 
hi, wo zum teufel liegt denn sagasbank und schwarzer grund?
ist es weit raus zu fahren und kann man dort gut slippen?
kann derzeit nicht, aber ab oktober wollt ich áuch wieder auf dorschsafari gehen |supergri

gruss burki


----------



## Olberding (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

Ich war am 02.07 an der Seebrücke Südstrand
Großenbrode an der Kante 10-12 m in zwei Stunden
8 schöne Dorsche
Gruß Olbi


----------



## Olberding (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



markisenburki schrieb:


> hi, wo zum teufel liegt denn sagasbank und schwarzer grund?
> ist es weit raus zu fahren und kann man dort gut slippen?
> kann derzeit nicht, aber ab oktober wollt ich áuch wieder auf dorschsafari gehen |supergri
> 
> gruss burki


 
Hallo burki,
Ich wohne in Großenbrode fahre jede Woche nach Seefeld
bei Bernau habe dort eine kleine Firma.
Wenn du mal lust hast und hier oben bist,zeig ich dir wo
die Sagasbank ist.
Gruß Olbi


----------



## burki62 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



Olberding schrieb:


> Hallo burki,
> Ich wohne in Großenbrode fahre jede Woche nach Seefeld
> bei Bernau habe dort eine kleine Firma.
> Wenn du mal lust hast und hier oben bist,zeig ich dir wo
> ...


 
hi olbi,

wo liegt das nun?
bei rügen, oder weiter weg?
eigentlich brauch ich ja nur mal in google schauen.

gruss burki


----------



## Waldemar (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



markisenburki schrieb:


> hi olbi,
> 
> wo liegt das nun?
> bei rügen, oder weiter weg?
> ...


 
gg*:vik::m:vik:


----------



## detlefb (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



markisenburki schrieb:


> ...
> wo liegt das nun?......



Die Mitte der Sagasbank liegt etwa auf  54°,16'N , 11°,11'E |wavey:

http://j.neostrada.pl/mapy/fehmarn.gif


----------



## burki62 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



detlefb schrieb:


> Die Mitte der Sagasbank liegt etwa auf 54°,16'N , 11°,11'E |wavey:
> 
> http://j.neostrada.pl/mapy/fehmarn.gif


 

hab ich schon befürchtet.
von HH aus ist es fast nur ein katzensprung, aber ich bin mit boot sicher min 5 std. unterwegs und das bei den spritpreisen#d
mag ja ne fängige ecke sein|uhoh:, aber das ist mir dann doch bissel weit von hier aus
dachte ehr an die rügener ecke, oder etwas westlicher vielleicht.
sach mal, wo kann man denn die fleppen kaufen?
bin gerade am schauen, wo ich die ablegen kann, aber der eine meldet sich nicht und die andere quatscht mich vorher schon ganz wirr, sodass ich bei der sicher nix lernen kann.

gruss burki


----------



## burki62 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



Waldemar schrieb:


> gg*:vik::m:vik:


 

isss ja jut, hab ja deine mail bekommen:m

fährst am we wieder boot?
müss ich auch mal wieder|uhoh:
kannst mir ma die nr von dem bralitzer typen
zukommen lassen?

gruss burki


----------



## DDK (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

TAch Waldi,
welches WE willst du hoch?
Ich war letztes WE oben, Hecht 3x 85cm und Barsch 2x 45cm lief super nur mit dem Dorsch wollte es nicht klappen. Nicht eine Flosse konnte ich aus der Brühe ziehen, aber im Troper Wiek sollen sie ganz gut gefangen haben.


----------



## burki62 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



DDK schrieb:


> TAch Waldi,
> welches WE willst du hoch?
> Ich war letztes WE oben, Hecht 3x 85cm und Barsch 2x 45cm lief super nur mit dem Dorsch wollte es nicht klappen. Nicht eine Flosse konnte ich aus der Brühe ziehen, aber im Troper Wiek sollen sie ganz gut gefangen haben.


 
hi ddk,
wo bist du denn gewesen und wo zum teufel liegt nun wieder das troper wiek#c
momentan ist´s bei mir auch schlecht, aber im herbst geht´s dann los. muss nun noch auf die richtige empfehlung warten:q
hasten du für´n boot und bleibst du über nacht?

gruss burki


----------



## DDK (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

Tach,
 der Troper Wiek liegt an der Scharbe auf Rügen.
  Habe ein Schlauchboot mit allem Pipapo, ich und schlafen kann ich in meinen kleinen Bus, somit bin ich immer mobil und kann auf der Insel da angeln wo es mir gefällt.


----------



## burki62 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach,
> der Troper Wiek liegt an der Scharbe auf Rügen.
> Habe ein Schlauchboot mit allem Pipapo, ich und schlafen kann ich in meinen kleinen Bus, somit bin ich immer mobil und kann auf der Insel da angeln wo es mir gefällt.


 
bus hab ich auch:q
und bin genau so unabhängig, aber da ich ein festrumpfboot habe, brauch ich schon ne einigermassen stelle zum slippen.
hab mir mit waldemar im letzten oktober ganz schön was versucht, sein boot in käksdorf zu wassern und raus sind wir dann wieder wieder auf der slippe des meschendorfer campingplatzes. wegen der blöden kante konnte man nicht mit den trailer in´s wasser und haben uns ziemlich gequält.
das war aber ausschlaggebend, dass sich waldemar ein schlauchi gekauft hat:q
wie schon gesagt, eine slippe ist schon sehr wichtig, sonst ist das nix.

gruss#h


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

ich denke ich werde morgen auch mal Richtung Sagasbank pilgern ... mal schauen ob sich was erwischen läßt ....


----------



## detlefb (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



markisenburki schrieb:


> .......
> sach mal, wo kann man denn die fleppen kaufen?
> bin gerade am schauen, wo ich die ablegen kann,
> gruss burki



hmmm kaufen? bei 321-meins vielleicht. Ok war Spaß.
Lange Zeit war ich auch der Ansicht das diese " Scheine " total überflüssig sind.
Inzwischen bin da ganz anderer Ansicht. 
Wenn man schon im großen Sandkasten mitspielen möchte, sollte man die dort üblichen Spielregeln auch beherschen.
Letztlich geht um die eigene Sicherheit.

Also man ran, nen bischen gelernt und dann hast du auch ganz schnell die " Fleppen " :m


----------



## burki62 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



detlefb schrieb:


> hmmm kaufen? bei 321-meins vielleicht. Ok war Spaß.
> Lange Zeit war ich auch der Ansicht das diese " Scheine " total überflüssig sind.
> Inzwischen bin da ganz anderer Ansicht.
> Wenn man schon im großen Sandkasten mitspielen möchte, sollte man die dort üblichen Spielregeln auch beherschen.
> ...


 
hab ja schon nen bissel gelern :g
muss dir da auch recht geben,
was es so alles für regeln auf dem wasser gibt,
da kann man ohne kenntnis ne ganze menge falsch machen.
aber ne menge davon ist auch überflüssig, find ich.
nach dem urlaub werd ich mich mal intensiv kümmern.
werd wohl erst binnen und später dann see machen.
see scheint mir viel kompakter zu sein, als binnen.
aber egal, da muss ich wohl durch.

gruss burki


----------



## Waldemar (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

@DDK
na petri,
ich hatte gedacht du wärst garnicht gefahren.

ja nach dranske will ich auch mal wieder.
aber erst ab anfang september, wenn die mutti's u. pappi's mit ihren schulpflichtigen 
plagen wieder gen heimat sind.
und ab ende september geht's dann wieder nach rerick-meschendorf auf'n campigplatz.
da gehts dann auf die platten.
und wenn der wind mal nicht mitspielt, kann man dort auch wunderbar brandungsangeln.


----------



## burki62 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



Waldemar schrieb:


> @DDK
> na petri,
> ich hatte gedacht du wärst garnicht gefahren.
> 
> ...


 
bin ich wieder dabei|supergri
pennst du dann wieder im zelt, oder wollen wir uns 
(mit werner ...) ne hütte nehmen?
würd dann auch mit meinem boot fahren.

auf jeden fall würd ich auch mal mit dorsch48 vor hiddensee
pietschen fahren|supergri

pros onkel waldi:q


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

Hütten ?
wo gibts die ????
würde mich auch brenennd interessieren neben den slipmöglichkeiten !!!  #h


----------



## Waldemar (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

@HD4ever:
die hütten stehen auf dem campingplatz http://www.ostseecamp.de/ bei rerick.
ist in der nähe vom trollegrund und ne gute adresse im herbst für platten.
slipmöglichkeit hast du in kühlungborn ost.
1a slippe in jachthafen. 7,60€.
vom camingplatz ca. ne gute viertel stunde.

in dranske kannst du wohnwagen mieten.
vollausstattung kompl. für 40,00 €.
nur da ist es schwieriger mit nem schwereren boot.
deshalb hab ich ja jetzt auch einen schlauchkutter.
da ist man wirklich unabhängiger.
so günstig wie am südstrand auf fehmarn ist es leider nicht so oft.


----------



## Waldemar (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

@ BURKI:
bei schönem wetter immer mit zelt#6.


----------



## burki62 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



Waldemar schrieb:


> @HD4ever:
> die hütten stehen auf dem campingplatz http://www.ostseecamp.de/ bei rerick.
> ist in der nähe vom trollegrund und ne gute adresse im herbst für platten.
> slipmöglichkeit hast du in kühlungborn ost.
> ...


 
waldi, du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es auf dem 
campingplatz in meschendorf auch eine slippe gibt, nur dass die sehr steil und lang ist und zudem bei wenig wasser
eine ziemliche kante zum wasser ist.
mit nem leichten boot ist das kein prob, oder man hat 
2 schienen dabei
ansonsten, ein interessanter campingplatz!


----------



## burki62 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



Waldemar schrieb:


> @ BURKI:
> bei schönem wetter immer mit zelt#6.


 
hatte dein zelt nicht ne macke?
ich hätt jetzt auch ne truhe
aber ich werd wohl meine kiste und ausreichend eis mitnehmen (für den fast massigen plattdorsch

ich werd es mal mit tauwurm versuchen.
ob das fungst?
hat das schon mal jemand getestet?

gruss#h


----------



## DDK (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



Waldemar schrieb:


> @DDK
> na petri,
> ich hatte gedacht du wärst garnicht gefahren.
> 
> ...




Tach, 
werde wieder am 25.07 hochfahren, erst nach Zudar und wenn das Wetter mit spielt nach Dranske.
Bin ja den ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser, da kommen die Monster nicht so schnell hin.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

danke für die Infos !!!! #6 #6 #6


----------



## detlefb (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



markisenburki schrieb:


> ......
> werd wohl erst binnen und später dann see machen.
> .......




Mache es lieber umgekehrt.
Die Theorie vom See-Schein sind schon gut 35% der Theorie vom Binnenschein.|wavey:


----------



## pohlk (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

Wolt nur mal fix sagen, dass das Ding auf Rügen 
"Tromper Wiek" heißt. :m

Und bisschen wunder ich mich über die angeblich guten Fänge?

Ich höre schon seit Wochen, dass so gut wie nix geht. Weder auf Hecht, Barsch oder auf Dorsch.;+

Viele Bootsangler die ich kenne, fahren schon nichtmal mehr auf's Wasser, weil sie ständig ohne erfolg heim kommen.


----------



## DDK (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



pohlk schrieb:


> Wolt nur mal fix sagen, dass das Ding auf Rügen
> "Tromper Wiek" heißt. :m
> 
> Und bisschen wunder ich mich über die angeblich guten Fänge?
> ...




Man muss halt dran beleiben und nicht nur 1 Stunde bei schönen Wetter angeln und wenn nichts beißt, es gleich aufgeben. Ich Angel meistens den ganzen Tag, also solange es hell ist.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



detlefb schrieb:


> Mache es lieber umgekehrt.
> Die Theorie vom See-Schein sind schon gut 35% der Theorie vom Binnenschein.|wavey:




ich würde sagen 60-70 % 
Bei mir hats gereicht mir die Binnentheorie in der Mittagspause nach der See-Prüfung anzusehen


----------



## detlefb (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich würde sagen 60-70 %
> Bei mir hats gereicht mir die Binnentheorie in der Mittagspause nach der See-Prüfung anzusehen



nur hat sich seit April 2007 verdammt viel verändert. 
Es sind auch deutlich mehr Fragen geworden.

Da werden selbst zwei Mittagspausen kaum reichen


----------



## Hamburgspook (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

Moin,

ja leider, hab auch vor ein paar Wochen See gemacht und nachdem ich jetzt die Binnenfragen habe schwarmt mir Böses. Nochmal soviel lernen, da es viele viele andere Fragen sind, die mit See rein gar nichts mehr zu tun haben.

So what, halt nochmal büffeln. War schon interessant wie viele schon bei See durchgefallen sind, die meinten mal eben so den See Schein zu machen. Geb nur jeden den Tipp.
Lernt dafür, sonst wird das nichts. Hab es in 2 Wochen geschaftt, aber auch wirklich jeden Abend nach der Arbeit bis 0 Uhr lernen und die beiden WE komplett durch.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Waldemar (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

und, geht denn wo was beim kleinbootangeln auf der ostsee?


----------



## burki62 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



Waldemar schrieb:


> und, geht denn wo was beim kleinbootangeln auf der ostsee?


 

watt hälsten davon, am sonntag ca. nach 16.00 auf der oder
nach Hecht,zander, barsch .... ausschau zu halten?
werner meint, dass man in hosa bei körber slippen könnte.
dort gib´s wohl einen plattenweg zum wasser.
schau mir das morgen mal an.

gruss burki#h


----------



## Edte (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

Vor Rostock / Warnemünde heute in 3,5 Stunden mit 5 Mann jeder ca 30 Makrelen und dazu noch Hornis,Heringe und Sproten!!:vik:

MfG


----------



## burki62 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



Edte schrieb:


> Vor Rostock / Warnemünde heute in 3,5 Stunden mit 5 Mann jeder ca 30 Makrelen und dazu noch Hornis,Heringe und Sproten!!:vik:
> 
> MfG


 
hi, ist das nur zufal, oder kann man derzeit wirklich immer makrelen fangen?
bis du mit nem boot raus? und wie weit?
gibt es markante stellen (koordinaten?)
was hattest du als vorfach dran?

gruss burki


----------



## burki62 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

kann man dort irgendwo auch slippen?


----------



## Edte (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

Ne Zufall ist das wohl nicht die Schwärme stehen seit ca. drei Wochen vor Warnemünde.

Ein normales Makrelen Paternoster und am Ende ein leichten Pilger.

Stellen die ersten ansteuerungstonnen vor Warnemünde zu erkennen an den ganzen Booten der einheimischen!:m

Slipen kannst du im Yachthafen Hohe Düne.






MfG Edte


----------



## burki62 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



Edte schrieb:


> Ne Zufall ist das wohl nicht die Schwärme stehen seit ca. drei Wochen vor Warnemünde.
> 
> Ein normales Makrelen Paternoster und am Ende ein leichten Pilger.
> 
> ...


 
menne, hätt gernmal wieder frische makrelen (selbstefangen natürlich)
leider soll der wind heute zu kräftig für mein boot werden :c
ansonsten wäre ich jetzt sicher schon fast auf dem wasser.
ist das jedes jahr so mit den makrelen?
wie lange werden die wohl noch da sein?

gruss burki#h


----------



## Edte (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

Naja kann ich dir nicht sagen da es in diesem Jahr das erste mal ist, das man bei den Schwärmen gezielt auf Makrele angeln kann.


MfG Edte


----------



## HD4ever (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

das sieht ja klasse aus !!! #6
ich war gestern mal in Dranske gucken .... hab da aber nirgends ne Stelle gefunden wo man etwas größere Boote ins Wasser bekommen kann |uhoh:
gestern ging bei dem Wind aber auch eh nix .....


----------



## DDK (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*

Tach,
fahre wieder vom 25.07-27.07 auf die Insel, ist noch wer da ?
Werde mich in Dranske aufhalten um die dicken Hecht zu zähmen.


----------



## burki62 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinbootangeln Ostsee wo geht was*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach,
> fahre wieder vom 25.07-27.07 auf die Insel, ist noch wer da ?
> Werde mich in Dranske aufhalten um die dicken Hecht zu zähmen.


 
hi,

ich leider nicht, aber die zeit wird kommen und ich auch:m
(schreib mal deine erfolge!)
obwohl ich am wochenende auf usedom bin:g
die angel kann ich wohl beruhigt im keller lassen, oder?
im herbst geht dann die post ab:q

gruss burki


----------

